# This sort of thing gives the forum a bad name !



## Fulham71 (Mar 8, 2004)

You put an item up for sale

Someone pms you about it & You give him all the details he wants by exchanging a few pms !

You agree the price & he says he will send the money straight to your account.

You receive a pm saying that the money has been transferred (you gave him your bank details) So you pack the item up so you can send it as soon as the money is received.

You pm him a couple of times saying the money hasnt come through & he replies saying it has been sent. same bank to same bank so should be immediate

Still doesnt turn up so you email him a few times & get no reply !!!!

Month passes (you dont sell to another interested party as you trust him)

Still nothing

SO IS THIS GUY A MESSER (hoping I would send without checking the money had gone trough) OR IS HE TRYING TO DO SOMETHING FRAUDULENT WITH YOUR ACCOUNT.

He is still posting on here but wont reply ! How hard is a bit of common decency ? Even a messaging saying he has changed his mind would be nice !


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

This should really be in the Site News section or you could PM a Site Moderator.

The TTOC don't run or operate this site.

Sorry about your troubles, but while annoying, at least you didn't post the stuff first and then not get cash.

Hope it gets sorted.


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

Maybe he will read this and get guilt pangs, I am at present buying an item from another member and sent a cheque last Tuesday recorded delivery, it has still to be delivered because of the mail strike and the Royal Mail can't do anything. I'll sort it out, but still worry that the member thinks I am messing him around.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I felt the same way last week I sold my Sky+ box to another forum member and it took the courier two days to find my workplace


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

so who was it then????????????? :roll:


----------



## a13xbb (Jan 27, 2007)

name and shame! :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

dont name and shame yet!

I remember selling my spacers and I got the cheque and cashed it! when I posted the goods the did not Arrive !!. 1 month later they were "returned to sender" and I re sent them

I sent them the next day and they got there promptly

unless you know the person is definately on the fly dont name untill knowledge id definate


----------



## coupe_mania29 (Sep 4, 2006)

myself and another forum member are having a similar problem at the moment but the opposite way round!!! 
:? :? :?

A member selling something (a number of items) i have paid direct bank transfer into his account of well ober 100 quid.. 5 weeks later and nothing! he hasnt read any of my PMs its like he hasnt been on this site since! i had a pm stating sorry for the delay after 2 weeks of waiting (and he stated his reasons) but now its just taking the piss! and dont know what to do about it i have his address so i may even go round even if it is a 100 mile drive!

any ideas ppl??? :x


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Any form of distant selling has a potential for this to happen. Meet up and exchange goods for cash is my view.


----------



## Lock_Stock (May 22, 2007)

phone up your bank and ask for a log of account queries, if it is something dodgey they will likely have had calls about the account not from you... if there is nothing, it's unlikely to be a fraudster they will act on the account details immediately....


----------



## coupe_mania29 (Sep 4, 2006)

is that the only thing i can do then?? :?


----------



## Lock_Stock (May 22, 2007)

coupe_mania29 said:


> is that the only thing i can do then?? :?


Sorry mate I was actually replying to the OP.

For you, as you have paid the money you will either have to track him down and hope he is just disorganised and not a scammer. Or, if you have his details take him to court.. It's not really a criminal matter so you will find it hard to get the police to help.. (I know technically it's fraud but the cops won't care)...sorry, it's just a risk of paying for good this way in good faith...


----------



## TT51MON (Mar 22, 2006)

Fulham71 said:


> You put an item up for sale
> 
> Someone pms you about it & You give him all the details he wants by exchanging a few pms !
> 
> ...


Why on earth would you pass on your bank account details to a stranger, call me anal on such issues but you are asking to get ripped off. This is why paypal was invented, I know you get charged a % but your money is garenteed.


----------



## raptoruk (May 8, 2007)

wallsendmag said:


> I felt the same way last week I sold my Sky+ box to another forum member and it took the courier two days to find my workplace


DU not htink he was trying to avoid the TOON...


----------

